# Weekend Trip to Hopedale / Delacroix



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

Thanks for the report. That is a special place and it sounds like y'all had a fun trip!


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Nice! I went after Harvey and caught a few bass in the marsh and ended up in Venice the next two days.


----------

